# VET near EuroTunnel - Calais for vaccination of my dog on returning to UK



## antje (May 8, 2015)

I have the passport and all vaccinations completed for my dog and am getting ready to depart soon for my Continental trip.   Can anyone recommend a VET in or near Calais for the required veterinary procedure before entering the UK again with my dog.   Also, could you please give me an idea of the costs involved, so that I can have cash ready!   Many thanks


----------



## champstar (May 8, 2015)

In the past we have used the vet at Berques who is english speaking. You can park up at the aire and just stroll to the vets as you have to have a min of 24 hrs  before travel. The cost was approx 30 euro or less if I remember.


----------



## lebesset (May 8, 2015)

the nearer you get to calais , the more expensive is the golden rule , so as you can have it done 5 days before you cross why not have it done further south?


----------



## Dogeared (May 8, 2015)

With the new time frame for treating your dog between 1 and 5 days, you will find it much cheaper to get them wormed a few days before your return travel away from Calais.  We normally find a local vet near one of the Aires enroute.  Lot cheaper, and much less stress than doing just before we depart.


----------



## Jo001 (May 8, 2015)

We use a vet in Honfleur, a few minutes on foot from the aire. Zipnolan put a list of French phrases for your vet visit - copied below. I believe he also put the Spanish equivalent on. We paid €39 last visit, I think that is quite expensive but we are happy with the vet as we have been several times. Returning is much easier now there is the longer timeframe, one word of advice though is to get your pet's chip scanned here before you leave just to make sure it is still working and hasn't moved (as they can sometimes do). Be aware some of the beaches don't allow dogs, but on the upside most bars and restaurants do! Have fun.

PETS: Useful French phrases
This is a list of phrases that you may find useful when you visit a French-speaking vet, e.g. when you take your pet to a vet to be treated against ticks and a tapeworm before you enter the UK. 
I am travelling back to the UK with my cat/dog/ferret under the Pet Travel Scheme
Je retourne au Royaume-Uni avec mon chat/chien/furet dans le cadre du Programme de voyage des animaux de compagnie (PVAC) [Pet Travel Scheme - PETS].
Can you read my pet's microchip? Do you have a microchip reader? The microchip is located here (point where the microchip is).
Pouvez-vous lire la micropuce de mon animal? Avez-vous un lecteur de micropuce? La puce est ici (montrez du doigt l'endroit où se trouve la puce). 
My pet has to be treated against ticks and tapeworms (Rhipicephalus sanguineus and Echinococcus multilocularis). Can you do this? 
Mon animal doit être traité contre les tiques et les ténias (Rhipicephalus sanguineus et Echinococcus multilocularis). Pouvez-vous le faire?
The treatment for ticks must be an acaricide licensed for use against ticks. A tick collar is not acceptable. The treatment for tapeworms must contain praziquantel. 
Le traitement contre les tiques doit être un acaricide agréé pour une utilisation contre les tiques. Un collier antiparasitaire contre les tiques n'est pas acceptable. Le traitement contre les ténias doit contenir du praziquantel. 
You will need to complete sections VI and VII of my pet's passport/give me an official certificate to show that you have treated my pet. You must record the day and time that you did the treatment. 
Je dois vous demander de remplir les sections VI et VII du passeport de mon animal/de me remettre un certificat officiel prouvant que vous avez traité mon animal. Vous devez indiquer le jour et l'heure du traitement. 
I already have an official certificate for my pet to re-enter the UK. I got it from my vet in the UK. Do you want to see it? 
J'ai déjà un certificat officiel pour le retour de mon animal au Royaume-Uni. Je l'ai obtenu chez mon vétérinaire au Royaume-Uni. Voulez-vous le voir? 
My cat/dog has been vaccinated against rabies and successfully blood tested. 
Mon chat/chien a été vacciné contre la rage. On lui a ensuite fait une analyse de sang, avec un résultat satisfaisant.
My vet took the blood sample for the blood test on .......
Mon vétérinaire a fait le prélèvement pour l'analyse de sang le ......
Can you give me an EU pet passport/official entry certificate for travel to the UK under the Pet Travel Scheme? 
Pouvez-vous me délivrer un passeport UE pour animal de compagnie/un certificat officiel d'autorisation d'importation de mon animal au Royaume-Uni dans le cadre du Programme de voyage des animaux de compagnie ? 
Official certificates are supplied in France by the SNVEL
Les certificats officiels sont fournis en France par le SNVEL.
My pet is not resident in France. Therefore it does not have to be tattooed
Mon animal ne réside pas en France. Il n'a donc pas besoin d'être tatoué.


----------



## T9sus4 (May 8, 2015)

Just to make it clear: the worming treatment has to be done AT LEAST 24 hours before travel and NOT MORE THAN 120 hours. The staff will count the hours, not just the days.


----------



## Nethernut (May 8, 2015)

We used a vet in Germany last year, only Euro 15 for our Border Terrier including working treatment and full examination.


----------



## katv (May 8, 2015)

We used the vet at La Mailleraye sur seine, you pass the vet on the way to the aire about 100 yards apart. They do return to England check, cost 15 euro,we took our own worming tablets. Make sure you have cash, not many vets take credit cards.

See this link for Map with vets on it.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/viewer?mid=zTPBDq9Df4L4.kSm3eLuvVb2g


Whilst with the vet it's a good idea to get them to check they can read the microchip and it matches your passport, easy to fix there and then !!!

Have a good trip


----------



## Canalsman (May 8, 2015)

katv said:


> Make sure you have cash, not many vets take credit cards.
> 
> Whilst with the vet it's a good idea to get them to check they can read the microchip and it matches your passport, easy to fix there and then !!!



The first statement isn't true in my experience. I visited quite a few vets on my last trip to France, unfortunately, and they all accepted Carte Bleu.

On the second point, they have to scan the microchip. It's the only way that the vet can tell if he or she is treating the dog on the passport.

Don't wait till you get near Calais - as posted above they are expensive.

If you have a device with internet access, a quick Google between two and five days from Calais will produce links to websites in your vicinity. Even the smallest town is likely to have a vet. 

Almost all vets have websites, and again from my experience they all speak fair to good English. All the vets are well acquainted with the passport scheme, so language is no barrier.

It's all very straightforward ...

As an aside, if you do have the misfortune to have a poorly dog whilst in France, their fees are significantly lower than in the UK. The French love their dogs which makes it much easier too


----------



## Hughman (May 8, 2015)

Our last time returning from France was last summer. We went to the local vet in Bedoin at the bottom of Mt Ventoux - he charged...............nothing! We had to provide the tablet (from the local chemist) and that was it. We then took 2 leisurely days to get up to Calais - job done.

November last year, we came back from Slovakia. Local vet charged nothing, and again, 2 days travel and you're in Calais.

It's kind of obvious really -if you go to a vet near the ports, or in a popular resort not too far from them (e.g. skiing places in the Alps), it'll cost in the E30 region. Otherwise, can be anything from not much to nothing at all!


----------



## stonedaddy (May 9, 2015)

*My Vet*

I have never taken my dog abroad but am thinking about it. last week I asked my vet what was involved and he said 4 weeks before you want the passport bring him in and we will get it all sorted out. I asked about the procedure for seeing a vet before we leave the continent for home and he said there is none. He said the new rules say he can come straight back but must book in to see him when we get home to have him examined and given anything needed. Has I say I have never been away so I don't know if what he says is right. 
.... Tom ....


----------



## orange grove (May 9, 2015)

*vet*



antje said:


> I have the passport and all vaccinations completed for my dog and am getting ready to depart soon for my Continental trip.   Can anyone recommend a VET in or near Calais for the required veterinary procedure before entering the UK again with my dog.   Also, could you please give me an idea of the costs involved, so that I can have cash ready!   Many thanks



Yes, Go to Dr Nowosad,
217 Boulavard Lafayette Calais, Speaks English, and a very nice person, Park across the road in supermarket carpark.


----------



## antje (May 9, 2015)

Many many thanks for all the great advice contained in your replies.   :dog:


----------



## ScamperVan (May 9, 2015)

stonedaddy said:


> I asked about the procedure for seeing a vet before we leave the continent for home and he said there is none. He said the new rules say he can come straight back but must book in to see him when we get home to have him examined and given anything needed. Has I say I have never been away so I don't know if what he says is right.
> .... Tom ....




No, he's wrong. If you had followed his advice your dog would have been refused entry, and your journey delayed for at least 24 hours whilst you had it treated for tapeworm. 

You have a very scary vet!! :scared:

5. Tapeworm treatment (dogs only)
A vet must treat your dog for tapeworm and record it in the pet passport or third country official veterinary certificate every time you want to enter the UK.

You don’t need to treat your dog for tapeworm if you’re coming directly to the UK from Finland, Ireland, Malta or Norway.

The treatment must have been given within 1 and 5 days (between 24 and 120 hours) before you’re scheduled to enter the UK.

Your pet can be refused entry into the UK or put into quarantine if the treatment hasn’t been given between 24 and 120 hours.

Your vet must record the following details in the ‘Echinococcus treatment’ section of your dog’s pet passport or certificate:

the name and manufacturer of the product used to treat your dog
the date and time they treated your dog
their stamp and signature
The treatment must have praziquantel or an equivalent as its active ingredient.

https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad/overview


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 9, 2015)

ScamperVan is right. 
Remember, your vet doesn't need to know the returning regs as they don't affect them, but I'm surprised they didn't!

What we do, is when we are within 5 days of returning home we start looking out for a vet as we pass through towns. That way we are further from Calais (the closer you are the more expensive it seems to be).

Many vets will allow you to supply your own worming treatment such as a Drontal tablet which can bring the cost down. The vet should also check that your dog is in good health, so you are not paying for nothing.


----------



## Mastodon (May 9, 2015)

We always take our own meds and visit a vet as far away from Calais as possible. We did once turn up at the euro tunnel 23hrs and 48 mins after treatment. We were sent to do a lap of the car parks before they let us in to the terminal...


----------



## stonedaddy (May 11, 2015)

*OH*

I am sure you are all experienced travellers and know the rules well. I just want to point out he said the new rules. He said all the treatments mentioned would be done by him when we returned, but must make sure we do book in. It would be easier if he is right, but thinking about it some people may not bother when they return and the dog could be running about with Rabies and worms or any other things they could pick up. So I have a feeling he could be wrong too.
.... Tom ....


----------



## phillybarbour (May 12, 2015)

Great post thinking of taking our dog away to Europe and thus has been very helpful thx to all.


----------



## ScamperVan (May 12, 2015)

stonedaddy said:


> I am sure you are all experienced travellers and know the rules well. I just want to point out he said the new rules. He said all the treatments mentioned would be done by him when we returned, but must make sure we do book in. It would be easier if he is right, but thinking about it some people may not bother when they return and the dog could be running about with Rabies and worms or any other things they could pick up. So I have a feeling he could be wrong too.
> .... Tom ....



Sorry Tom, I can't find anything to suggest he is correct.

The link to the gov.uk site I gave you up thread is the same as this - 

https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad/overview

and says "Last updated: 7 May 2015" at the bottom.

The rules were changed recently (Dec '14) and here's a link to those

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...90396/pet-travel-scheme-dec-2014-guidance.pdf


----------



## julesanian (Mar 14, 2016)

*Whoo hoo!*



katv said:


> We used the vet at La Mailleraye sur seine, you pass the vet on the way to the aire about 100 yards apart. They do return to England check, cost 15 euro,we took our own worming tablets. Make sure you have cash, not many vets take credit cards.
> 
> See this link for Map with vets on it.
> 
> ...



Yes it's still 15 Euros and that *includes* the pills so no need to bother unless you want to. Their pills looked like chocolate and our two, wolfed them down and they ain't never done that with worming tablets before !
Thanks for the excellent advice re  MicroChip, I asked the vet to show me where it was and it had moved down her leg - I'd never have found it xx

:dog:


----------



## alcam (Mar 14, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> The first statement isn't true in my experience. I visited quite a few vets on my last trip to France, unfortunately, and they all accepted Carte Bleu.
> 
> On the second point, they have to scan the microchip. It's the only way that the vet can tell if he or she is treating the dog on the passport.
> 
> ...



This applies to Spain also . Excellent treatment , X-ray , kept in overnight , 2 weeks of drugs and 4 visits . Total £160 . 
I have found the small 'village' vets in France and Belgium take only cash


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 19, 2016)

Vets close to Calais are raking n a huge profit because people wait unti
 the last minute before having their dog treated. We are Approaching Calais as I write this, 12 noon French time, and we had the dog wormed on Thursday down in the south of France for just €29. 

The vet has to check the dog's microchip, conduct an examination to say the dog is fit to travel, and record that in the  Pet Passport and then admnster and record the worming procedure. It's vital they put the time of the procedure as well as the date in the passport. 

The rules are much simpler than they used to be but they are strictly enforced so it pays to get it right


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 19, 2016)

have used the vet at mailiyere sur seine a couple of times you can go and see the receptionist in the afternoon and she will make an appointment for the evening nice aire on the bank of the river 6 euros I think non of the vets we have been to have had a problem even one in Spain when we were running late and didn't want to divert, 
       the chip itself does move and I think there is a difference in placement the French vets automatically check the neck and English vets place it between the shoulder blades ,


----------

